# Tool belts!



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful Apprentice belt! Much less gear than I see a lot of Apprentices carrying. After 10 years (and some chronic hip/back pain) it will be even smaller! You will end up with a small pocket-pouch of the tools you know you can get 90% of your tasks done with, the rest in your getting-smaller-every-decade tool bag. I never holster-up power tools.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

As an apprentice, most guys don't have a choice. Put on the bags or take a hike.

About the only time I wear them is when I am on a ladder. I would rather have the weight than hike up and down. Otherwise, I have a little holster that holds a few tools, all you need 90% of the time.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

nice setup!!! are those lineman's camouflage?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Switched said:


> As an apprentice, most guys don't have a choice. Put on the bags or take a hike.
> 
> About the only time I wear them is when I am on a ladder. I would rather have the weight than hike up and down. Otherwise, I have a little holster that holds a few tools, all you need 90% of the time.


Yeah, because when I ask my Apprentice for a tool I don't have in my pocket pouch, he better have it!


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

it's a good clip-on for apprentices to drop whatever menial task they're doing and lend a hand.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

M.A.R said:


> nice setup!!! are those lineman's camouflage?


 Yeah..... They are the "support our troops" edition and they are one of the most sought after kleins I probably shouldn't use them but oh well


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

derit said:


> it's a good clip-on for apprentices to drop whatever menial task they're doing and lend a hand.


Yes it is. I try to give my Kids an advance warning when they can stand down on the tools and grab a broom or the 5 gal bucket of lube...


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

danhasenauer said:


> Beautiful Apprentice belt! Much less gear than I see a lot of Apprentices carrying. After 10 years (and some chronic hip/back pain) it will be even smaller! You will end up with a small pocket-pouch of the tools you know you can get 90% of your tasks done with, the rest in your getting-smaller-every-decade tool bag. I never holster-up power tools.



Been working on thinning it out to use only the things I use everyday mostly and I take the drill when I do old work like cut in boxes and stuff so it comes off and on but I already have a bag of tools that I barely use that I bought when first starting and realize now I could've saved some money


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Rules for tools:

1) If it doesn't make you money, don't buy it.
2) If you can reasonably make do without it, don't buy it.
3) If you work with A-Holes, don't buy expensive tools, they already have junk so they won't take your junk.
4) If it is expensive, can you get a well taken care of used one for less?
5) Only carry what you need for the specific work you are doing.

No particular order of course.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

TheApprentice_ said:


> Been working on thinning it out to use only the things I use everyday mostly and I take the drill when I do old work like cut in boxes and stuff so it comes off and on but I already have a bag of tools that I barely use that I bought when first starting and realize now I could've saved some money


No, you will need that 1 tool someday and nobody else on the crew will have one. It may be years before you need that tool, but a Pro has one.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Switched said:


> Rules for tools:
> 
> 1) If it doesn't make you money, don't buy it.
> 2) If you can reasonably make do without it, don't buy it.
> ...




I follow this guideline 

1 I payed a little more for the camo linemans because I liked them and yes they make me money

2 I don't buy tools (usually) that I won't use again

3 I work with great guys that all buy the same value of tools I do and there hasn't been any report of a tool gone missing from a site

4 I try to when I can 

5 I tend to carry a little more than I need but it's okay with me


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

2) I go to Harbor Freight
5) Your pelvis/spine will to tell you when to lighten up if you stay in the Trade long enough.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the 80/20 rule applies...

80% of the guys you will work with will be good, 20% will be complete garbage.

80% of the work you do will be accomplished by 20% of the tools you own.

80% of the damage you do to your back, knees, wrists (etc..) could have been prevented if you only carried 20% of the stuff you have in there! LOL!

If you've got a good cart to pull around with you, that is where the tools should be. Use the tool belt to carry only what you are working on, keep the rest in the cart close by. I doubt most guys who have been in the trades for a good amount of time would disagree. 

You probably won't gain to much speed by carrying around 20-30 pounds of tools, just because you might need all of them at one time. JMHO.....


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Switched said:


> I think the 80/20 rule applies...
> 
> 80% of the guys you will work with will be good, 20% will be complete garbage.
> 
> ...


makes sense but where i work we have to wear a belt if we are on a site unless its in the way or stopping us from doing something and not before long i wont be carying much


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

OP's setup is pretty darn close to mine and my coworkers, I carry a couple fewer tools. We're both 3rd Years.

I like the weight of a toolbelt with suspenders. It has that familiar feel to the combat gear I wore in the army, only much lighter.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheApprentice_ said:


> Yeah..... They are the "support our troops" edition and they are one of the most sought after kleins I probably shouldn't use them but oh well


So if I do not wear them do I not support our troops?


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Somebody's in a hair splitting mood. Better get a hard hat on!


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Carhartt-Mens-Duck-Nail-Apron/dp/B00CHNN3W0

Connectors, wire nuts, red eyes, etc. Plus the few tools you need for whatever task you're doing. I've always got a couple tools in my pockets too.

I'm a firm believer in not carrying every tool I have everywhere I go


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

OSSElectric said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Carhartt-Mens-Duck-Nail-Apron/dp/B00CHNN3W0
> 
> Connectors, wire nuts, red eyes, etc. Plus the few tools you need for whatever task you're doing. I've always got a couple tools in my pockets too.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in not carrying every tool I have everywhere I go


Do they ever mistake you for a carpenter? I've never tried something like that.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Most commercial guys in my are ware nail aprons. At 1 time I had a red one from a supply house that was advertised Buchannon wire nuts 

LC


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Ink&Brass said:


> OP's setup is pretty darn close to mine and my coworkers, I carry a couple fewer tools. We're both 3rd Years.
> 
> I like the weight of a toolbelt with suspenders. It has that familiar feel to the combat gear I wore in the army, only much lighter.


thank you for your service! and im gonna get the wire nut bag on the right belt soon!


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought my tool belt at Home Depot three months ago. I recently changed out the nylon belt to a snap in metal buckle. I'm a size 32 waist and I can adjust this belt fit more comfortably. I also removed the hammer loop and put in a tape measure holder on the back.
I've been in the trade for 3 months now. I work in commercial jobs mostly. I have more tools than this but this is my everyday carry.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF_Sawyer (Oct 30, 2014)

TheApprentice_ said:


> thank you for your service! and im gonna get the wire nut bag on the right belt soon!



lolz... I just got the occidental leather tool bag. I still need the actual belt and materials bags to complete the new setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

danhasenauer said:


> Beautiful Apprentice belt! Much less gear than I see a lot of Apprentices carrying. After 10 years (and some chronic hip/back pain) it will be even smaller! You will end up with a small pocket-pouch of the tools you know you can get 90% of your tasks done with, the rest in your getting-smaller-every-decade tool bag. I never holster-up power tools.




This is it now and this is things I use everyday except for that cheap little volt meter/continuity tester


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TheApprentice_ said:


> This is it now and this is things I use everyday except for that cheap little volt meter/continuity tester


Nice lighting in the photo!
Good start up. You may want another channel lock (pump pliers ). I also try to carry a pocket notebook. 


TheApprentice_ said:


> This is it now and this is things I use everyday except for that cheap little volt meter/continuity tester



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

My Occidental rig...


----------



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

You guys with a military background might like these guys. https://www.atlas46.com/products.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

travy77 said:


> You guys with a military background might like these guys. https://www.atlas46.com/products.html



Some of that stuff looks like it would make you a pack mule.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

travy77 said:


> You guys with a military background might like these guys. https://www.atlas46.com/products.html


 The magnetic bit holder looks pretty cool. I didn't expect to see tactical work wear out there! The rest seems bulky with not a lot of tool real estate. 

I definitely try to put things in the place of max efficiency on my Occidental 9596, just like I did on my tac vest. Lack of efficiency is definitely the killer of big jobs in a small company. Slow is smooth, and smooth is fast. Consistency is key. 

Instinctual tool grabbing is the main thing I love about my belt compared to the all nylon ones I used to wear. You can't put a price on not having to look for a specific tool while up on a ladder while holding too many things already.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

travy77 said:


> You guys with a military background might like these guys. https://www.atlas46.com/products.html


To gimmicky for my taste.. Might be ok for tower work but that's about it. A good pouch is easier to use.


----------



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

Too gimmicky? The MOLLE system that it is based on has been around for decades and they do offer a pouch that is very similar to the any other codura pouch out there. Although it is not something I would buy personally I prefer leather pouches.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a question for you Occidental belt guys. I was in a Tool store that carried some Occidental stuff, unfortunately the only electrician's bag they had was the Electrician's Pouch. But what I noticed was the curve of it, and how it contoured your thigh. And not digging into your leg like my 'older in need of replacement' belt.

I'm on a commercial job right now and this is the first time I've had to wear my full belt for a while. And it's uncomfortable.

I did some research over the weekend, and I would probably go with the 9596. Do the bags form to your thigh and not dig in like most nylon bags as they sag and droop?

thanks


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

spinninwheels said:


> I have a question for you Occidental belt guys. I was in a Tool store that carried some Occidental stuff, unfortunately the only electrician's bag they had was the Electrician's Pouch. But what I noticed was the curve of it, and how it contoured your thigh. And not digging into your leg like my 'older in need of replacement' belt. I'm on a commercial job right now and this is the first time I've had to wear my full belt for a while. And it's uncomfortable. I did some research over the weekend, and I would probably go with the 9596. Do the bags form to your thigh and not dig in like most nylon bags as they sag and droop? thanks


 Whether you choose the 9596 or 5590 you're not going to have sag. I use the 9596 with the Stronghold suspenders and I get no sag. The fact that they're not individual pouches is nice because the padding is built right in to the belt. No digging in my hips. No worrying about pouches sliding back and forth on the belt either. 

My coworker has the 5590 with the suspenders AND hip buddies. He said they help keep the individual pouches from sliding around in addition to the comfort factor. 

The only con to the 9596 is that if you wear out just one component, the whole belt is either getting sent away for repair or replaced altogether, whereas the 5590 has each component available separately should you somehow wreck anything. 

Also the material pouch on the 5590 has one extra divider on the outer pocket, which I wish my belt had.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

I was actually thinking of getting individual right and left pouches. The 5589, which is common to both the 9596 and the 5590, but I was unsure about the materials pouch. From what you're saying, the divided pouch makes sense.

Good info, thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think many of you younger guys need to take a lesson from the old guard. Old guys pride themselves on carrying as little as possible. The reason for that is the pains and aches that come with lugging everything you own around on your hips and waist. When I needed a pouch for ladder or scaffold work I kept it to a minimum and used a 7 pocket Klein pouch attached to military web gear with two ALICE clips and 'H' suspenders to put the weight on my shoulders. 

As for the mention of tower work a Tool Pak is the hot happening deal.
http://www.toolpak.com/html/PACKStoolpak4panel.html


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Mech Diver said:


> I think many of you younger guys need to take a lesson from the old guard. Old guys pride themselves on carrying as little as possible. The reason for that is the pains and aches that come with lugging everything you own around on your hips and waist. When I needed a pouch for ladder or scaffold work I kept it to a minimum and used a 7 pocket Klein pouch attached to military web gear with two ALICE clips and 'H' suspenders to put the weight on my shoulders.
> 
> As for the mention of tower work a Tool Pak is the hot happening deal.
> http://www.toolpak.com/html/PACKStoolpak4panel.html


I hear what you're saying. Having originally started in the automotive mechanical trade decades ago, a trade rampant with back issues/injuries, I have always been careful with respect to my back.

That being said, I carry only what I need, as my cart and parts cart are essentially, right there. For the most part, I've stuffed my tools in my pants. But as of late and especially on this job, running 3/4 to 1 1/4 pipe, requires lots of hardware.

And if you were referring to me when throwing out the blanketed 'younger guys' - thanks. I'm probably not that far behind you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

spinninwheels said:


> I hear what you're saying. Having originally started in the automotive mechanical trade decades ago, a trade rampant with back issues/injuries, I have always been careful with respect to my back.
> 
> That being said, I carry only what I need, as my cart and parts cart are essentially, right there. For the most part, I've stuffed my tools in my pants. But as of late and especially on this job, running 3/4 to 1 1/4 pipe, requires lots of hardware.
> 
> And if you were referring to me when throwing out the blanketed 'younger guys' - thanks. I'm probably not that far behind you.



Have you ever used a Klein 5416T bolt bag for just hardware ? 

I didn't mean you specifically with the 'younger' guys comment, they just seem to be the ones that carry 75# of tools.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Have you ever used a Klein 5416T bolt bag for just hardware ?
> 
> I didn't mean you specifically with the 'younger' guys comment, they just seem to be the ones that carry 75# of tools.


It depends I quess who you work for. 
If you were out here working commercial for a big outlet they're going to require you ware tools, especially if your a regular Joe. The single line guys and older mechanics get away with less because of there experience. I do agree some guys get carried away. I remember a cat who carried a 18 volt drill in the front holster , and a full sized cordless sawzall on his back. Keep in mind these were in the days of ni-cad heavy batteries. I don't think he did that too long! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> It depends I quess who you work for.
> If you were out here working commercial for a big outlet they're going to require you ware tools, especially if your a regular Joe. The single line guys and older mechanics get away with less because of there experience. I do agree some guys get carried away. I remember a cat who carried a 18 volt drill in the front holster , and a full sized cordless sawzall on his back. Keep in mind these were in the days of ni-cad heavy batteries. I don't think he did that too long!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



On an install or new work job I liked the Carhartt apron for parts and a couple tools. Most of the time my stuff was on a handtruck or cart.


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Mech Diver said:


> Have you ever used a Klein 5416T bolt bag for just hardware ?
> 
> I didn't mean you specifically with the 'younger' guys comment, they just seem to be the ones that carry 75# of tools.


No I haven't used that bolt bag. Currently I'm using my left bag for screws, straps, couplers, large channel lock pliers, needle-nose, and two levels. Incidentally, my right bag has kleins, basher flat-blade, reamer, drywall saw, small channel lock pliers, measuring tape, pencils, #2 and #1 Robertsons. Impact driver goes in and out of rear holster as required.

I've used suspenders from day one. I wouldn't consider my belt over-loaded, but some of the guys on site certainly load theirs up.

And I was only ribbing you about the younger comment.:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

spinninwheels said:


> No I haven't used that bolt bag. Currently I'm using my left bag for screws, straps, couplers, large channel lock pliers, needle-nose, and two levels. Incidentally, my right bag has kleins, basher flat-blade, reamer, drywall saw, small channel lock pliers, measuring tape, pencils, #2 and #1 Robertsons. Impact driver goes in and out of rear holster as required.
> 
> I've used suspenders from day one. I wouldn't consider my belt over-loaded, but some of the guys on site certainly load theirs up.
> 
> And I was only ribbing you about the younger comment.:jester:



Suspenders are the best, learned early on in JROTC there is nothing like proper load balance. Doesn't sound like you overburden yourself, just the essentials. I need to dig out the set up I used on installs and post a pic.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Suspenders are the best, learned early on in JROTC there is nothing like proper load balance. Doesn't sound like you overburden yourself, just the essentials. I need to dig out the set up I used on installs and post a pic.


 lets see a pic Mech


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

jordandunlop said:


> lets see a pic Mech


You mean you want him to once again shame us all with his tool pics? :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jordandunlop said:


> lets see a pic Mech



I may post later today or in the am.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

CGW said:


> You mean you want him to once again shame us all with his tool pics? :laughing:


Last time I had to take cover!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norotso (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm a 1st yr apprentice and looking between 2 belts and was hoping to get some feedback. 
It's a toss up between the Klein and a Rack-a-Teir. 
Thx


----------



## Norotso (Mar 13, 2016)

Norotso said:


> I'm a 1st yr apprentice and looking between 2 belts and was hoping to get some feedback.
> It's a toss up between the Klein and a Rack-a-Teir.
> Thx


I should mention the Klein is a 55428


----------



## 3.14electric (Apr 4, 2015)

Norotso said:


> I should mention the Klein is a 55428


Get the rack a tiers had the klein for 3 months and had to buy the racky one when the bottom on the material pouch gave out


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure if this is a consideration or not, but are you thinking of suspenders?

Two guys on our crew have Rack-a-Tier's belts. One has suspenders, one doesn't. The reason why the second one doesn't, is because he says the straps of the suspenders are wide near the neck. And every time he raises his arms over his head, it digs into his neck. 

The guy who has the suspenders wears a hoodie all the time, and apparently it doesn't bother him.

That being said, I think the Rack-a-Tiers belt is a more sturdy belt, from what I've seen.

The belt that I replaced was a Dewalt. Though I did keep the actual padded belt and suspenders, since adding the Occidental pouches.


----------



## Norotso (Mar 13, 2016)

spinninwheels said:


> Not sure if this is a consideration or not, but are you thinking of suspenders?


Yes I was


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

New bags. Finally pulled the trigger. Can't wait to break them in.


----------

